# Webseiten Preloader / Bilder Preloader



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

Wunderschönen Sonntag Morgen wünsch ich.
Sicherlich kennt ihr diese Javascript Preloader welche einige Webseiten benutzen, wo die meisten Bilder im vorfeld schon vorgeladen werden.
Leider basieren diese meist darauf das man jede einzelne Datei angeben muss welches bei Größeren sachen doch schon auf die Nerven gehen kann.
Ist es möglich einen Ordner anzugeben dessen gesamter Inhalt vorgeladen soll?

Danke schonmal im Vorfeld.


Gruß Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Februar 2005)

Mit JS nicht.
Da du aber PHP verfügbar hast, wenn ich mich nicht täusche, kannst du damit das Verzeichnis auslesen und den nötigen JS-Code erzeugen.

Beispielcodes zum Verzeichnis-Auslesen  gibts im PHP-Board zur Genüge.


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

Stimmt allerdings.
Warum bin ich darauf nicht selbst gekommen.


Bestendank

Gruß


----------

